

Sharp starts production of 3200x1800 notebook LCD panels in June - pdknsk
http://sharp-world.com/corporate/news/130514-6.html

======
alok-g
I hope this succeeds in the market. IGZO can combine the positives of a-Si
(lower cost, scalability to larger panels) and LTPS (high PPI, thinner
borders), and can have significantly lower power than both a-Si and LTPS. In
other words, IGZO can be the key to large low-cost high-PPI panels.

